# Remember this girl??



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Hard to believe it has been a year.
















































Rest in peace, sweet Jazzabell.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Of course I remember sweet Jazzy... darling hound-y girlie! Such a dear sweet face, living a life so full of love and companionship in a stunning wilderness of scents. You were so good to her as it came closer to her time. She has such a wonderful, supportive Dad in you. Wishing your heart some comfort today Richard. Rest well, darling Jazzabell!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I remember all jazzys!!!!! she 's adorable!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

On the way to the Bridge some lucky dogs get to taste alittle bit of Heaven by being able to spend some time with you. May you find peace and know that Jazz is happy and watching over you.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

She has such a sad face. What happened to her???


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, it has been a year already??? Amazing, such sweet soul.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes, I remember Jazzy. I love the way she is leaning into you. What a loving picture. 
Rest in peace sweet Jazzabell.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

what srfd44-2 said...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Poor seet Jazzy, she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful pictures of the two of you!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a sweet and beautiful soul!

Thank you so much for posting!

Tanya


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Those last 2 pictures are precious. A year already? Where has time gone?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Hard to believe it's been a whole year. Richard you gave her - all of your babies such a wonderful life. You and they are so lucky to have found each other,......


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, I don't even know the story, but so much is written in her eyes...such soulful, wounded eyes, yet she knows she's found a safe haven in you.

May she be running free and strong and be the one watching over you and yours now. My deep condolences on the loss of a lovely girl of mesmerizing beauty---inner and outer.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You were lucky to have found each other, Richard. Like with any of your dogs you can see the mutual love and respect between Guardian and Dogs.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

My heart goes out to you in your loss of such a special girl Richard - the photos are wonderful of you both, and it's easy to see what you meant to each other. Thank you for giving her such a loving home - a year doesn't seem long enough.......Godspeed Jazzabell, you will be missed.

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

